# Todays pickup.



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

The Serie 26 #9 full box. I didn't anticipate finding such, but on a whim I pulled into a place I have never visited. I found the box on top of a shelf after finding a step ladder. Anyhow, I figured its CA's #1 cigar of the year, and I have a habit of buying a full box of every years #1.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

sweet find


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Those are some very tasty smokes!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice! Is that a box of Naturals??? I think the naturals blow the maduros out of the water!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a beauty! Would blow my budget til summer.:lol:
Congratulations on a great find.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic find. Your will enjoy those.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

drooooool!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! Nice find there! About as good as it gets... :dribble:

CD


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

great pick , are you planning on aging the box?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

First off, let me say... "I'm quite happy to see this is NOT yet another 'spectacular' haul by Bigfoot". It seems like every other day his door step is the recipient of the "mother load". 

Ahem, back to topic. Fantastic find there... it must have felt kinda like a treasure hunt! Just pokin' your nose in the corners of the B&M and WHAM! You've just realized that "X" does mark the spot! Great find.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I always pull boxes aside on the floor or top shelf to see what goodies someone forgot to pull forward. Awesome find enjoy. Flint


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Very, very nice!!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

very nice sir.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

A very rewarding treasure hunt!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice....


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

What a great cigar! Enjoy!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great find!


----------



## CigarCrazy (Jan 19, 2008)

I know you probably won't get bored with them...but if you do...


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

64's are my all-time favorite. I have never tried the 26s. How do they compare?


----------



## CigarCrazy (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been reading the #1 rating on Cigar Aficionado online, and it's a little bit unclear. Did the Natural Wrapper win #1...or did the Maduro Wrapper win #1. Anyone out there know for sure?


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool! Lucky Bast.................... I do believe I'm jealous.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice pick up - the 1926 can not be beat - nice to have a box in the old humi


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Its destiny...nice find.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very, very, very nice!


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

This box is naturals. I checked everywhere I could, even made a few quick phone calls from the store, and CA does not indicate natural or maduro for #1. 

So, I just took the chance that the heaps of praise is for the naturals. I am glad to hear at least Bigfoot prefers the natties.

Adams axed about the difference between the 64 and 26. Both are fantastic, but the 26's have the most aged and best leaves. That gives it a slightly better balance and complexity. Yep, way more costly and a little bit better. At this level, I find the cost/benefit curve is steep.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice find and a very good smoke.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

You remember what mommy told you, share share share!!!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great pickup
that was a lucky day
shoulda picked up a lotto ticket too!
lol


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

If anybody else want to buy a full box there is one at www.seriouscigars.com
A full box of the #9 Maduro and A full box of CAs first every #1 cigar the Padron 40th year. They have a box of each!

By the way nice pick up!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I hate to be a buzz kill, but a good deal on those things is like 20 bucks a stick. Right?


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

$22/each then get 10% full box discount. So it worked out to $19.80.


----------



## CigarCrazy (Jan 19, 2008)

I couldn't resist...so today I went down to my friend's shop and bought a box of 24 too!

He had a few boxes as of this morning...fresh (recent) shipment.

If anyone else is interested...go to www.smokeinn.com...or call (561) 721-2383 and ask for Abe or Mike.


----------



## CigarCrazy (Jan 19, 2008)

By the way...the #1 Cigar for 2007 has the Natural Wrapper not the Maduro Wrapper. 

Look at the picture in Cigar Aficionado...way too light to be the Maduro Wrapper.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great find!!!


----------

